# Homepage in Lightbox anzeigen?



## GXBo (12. Juni 2010)

Ist es möglich eine Homepage in einer Lightbox anzuzeigen?

Mit Bildern ist es ja kein Problem: siehe hier: http://www.huddletogether.com/projects/lightbox2/. Ich habe derzeit eine kostenpflichtige Variante (30-Tage gratis) auf einer von mir verwalteten Homepage eingesetzt, aber da ich nachher nichts zahlen möchte suche ich nach einer gratis Variante oder einem kleinen Tutorial. Hier ist die angesprochene Homepage: http://www.tanz-kult.at.

Es sollte genauso funktionieren wie die gerade von mir eingesetzte Variante (muss ich aber nach 30 Tagen ersetzten da sie danach kostenpflichtig wird). Freue mich über jede Hilfe.

lg


----------



## ComFreek (12. Juni 2010)

GangXtaBoiii hat gesagt.:


> Ist es möglich eine Homepage in einer Lightbox anzuzeigen?



Wieso denn nicht? Ggf. müssen ein paar CSS-Eigenschaften geändert werden.


----------



## Maik (12. Juni 2010)

Hi,

mit der Lightbox ist dies nicht möglich, da sie ausschließlich für Bilderpräsentationen ausgelegt ist.

Dafür bieten aber u.a. diese Alternativen die technische Möglichkeit, neben den Grafikdateien noch weitere Dateiformate zu laden:


Greybox
iBox
Shadowbox.js
Thickbox

@Comfreek: Dann mach mir doch mal bitte so ein lauffähiges Beispiel klar, wenn da  ggfs.  nur ein paar CSS-Eigenschaften geändert werden müssen, um ebenso HTML-Dateien in die Lightbox zu laden  - danke :suspekt:

mfg Maik


----------



## ComFreek (12. Juni 2010)

@Maik: Ich dachte, Lightbox ist allgemein ein zentrierter Container der erscheint und dabei wird die Seite abgedunkelt. Man kann sich natürlich auch selber zusammenschreiben.


----------



## Maik (12. Juni 2010)

Jo, so verhalten sich und arbeiten grundsätzlich all diese Scripts.

Nur im Themenbetreff ist unmißverständlich das Anliegen formuliert, nämlich ein Webdokument in *die* Lightbox zu laden, deren Link zusätzlich genannt wurde, womit hier nie von einem "allgemein" benannten Lightbox-Script die Rede war.

Wenn du dir max. zwei Minuten Zeit nimmst, dem Link zu folgen und den Abschnitt Support  zu lesen, stolperst du unweigerlich über diese Frage:



> *Can I display flash, video, or other content using the script?*
> Sorry, photos only. For other content, google for Lightbox modifications or try an alternative script such as Cody Lindley's ThickBox


Das nächste Mal also bitte nicht dem Hilfesuchenden großmundig Dinge anpreisen, die auf fundiertem Halbwissen basieren, und sich am Ende als Flop herausstellen.

mfg Maik


----------



## ComFreek (12. Juni 2010)

Habe wohl anders gedacht . Sorry


----------



## Maik (12. Juni 2010)

ComFreek hat gesagt.:


> Habe wohl anders gedacht . Sorry


Hast heute wohl noch nicht diesen Codesnippet


```
>>brain.exe: start..
```
gescheit zum Laufen gebracht? :suspekt:

mfg Maik


----------



## ComFreek (12. Juni 2010)

Maik hat gesagt.:


> Hast heute wohl noch nicht diesen Codesnippet
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Ich habe mich heute bereits mit wxWidgets und C++ rumgeschlagen . Und jetzt habe ich die Lösung, nach 1,5 Wochen 
Aber gut, zurück zum Thema


----------

